
Ask HN: Do you ever regret not having kids? - throwawaynokids
For the HN users who do not have kids, do you ever regret not having them?<p>Neither me nor my wife wants kids, and we are perfectly happy now. But I always have this doubt at the back of my mind that maybe it&#x27;ll change and I&#x27;ll regret it one day. Especially when I hear people talking about how wonderful kids are.<p>What&#x27;s your perspective?
======
dencodev
There are a lot of ways to have kids in your life and to be a parent figure
for them without actually being a parent. Even if you're older. If you find
yourself wishing you had more a bond with a child in your future, get more
involved with kids in your family or with non-profits or fostering.

------
maddermusic
I've never regretted having kids. And I think I'd have very much regretted not
having them. Is it for everybody? Of course not. But for most people, it's one
of the great joys of life.

